# I need help reseting my ROUTER PASSWORD



## damanhsta (Aug 3, 2005)

I set a "webadmin" password a while ago and now i forgot it... Now i need to change the channel of my WAN, but i cant get into my configurations because i forgot the password. I am hoping someone can help me reset my router password thanks...


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *damanhsta*

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!

What brand and model router do you have?
Is there a Reset button on the back of the router?

If you press that Reset button for Ten seconds, the router should be restored to its factory settings.

Then access the Configuration settings using the default password.
You will then need to reconfigure your settings.

Let us know if that works for you or not.


----------



## TechnutJay (Aug 2, 2005)

EAFiedler said:


> Hi *damanhsta*
> 
> Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!
> 
> ...


hold the reset button in a few and then unplug and it will reset to factor setting if just holding in the reset button doesn't work.


----------



## damanhsta (Aug 3, 2005)

hi, i have tried pressing the button on the back and unplugging the power and stuff but didnt work. the model of my router is... Actiontec GT701-WG. And I am serviced by Qwest.


----------



## TechnutJay (Aug 2, 2005)

damanhsta said:


> hi, i have tried pressing the button on the back and unplugging the power and stuff but didnt work. the model of my router is... Actiontec GT701-WG. And I am serviced by Qwest.


Try holding it longer then 30 sec's don't know your model you might what to call them to correct this.


----------



## damanhsta (Aug 3, 2005)

OH, i have i tried it for minutes even and when i called them they told me to do the same things, that i've already tried.


----------



## TechnutJay (Aug 2, 2005)

damanhsta said:


> OH, i have i tried it for minutes even and when i called them they told me to do the same things, that i've already tried.


have you tried putting nothing in the password or the word Password or admin, maybe it did reset and you're not putting the right default password or even check your cap's
 Hope you find help with this. I would be pulling my hair out.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

This is the link for the .pdf User Manual
http://www.actiontec.com/pdf/um_en_dmwg.pdf
Start with page 52 of the User Manual for Basic Setup without the Installation Buddy.

As far as I can tell, they don't actually come right out and say what the default UserName/Password is. 

Looking over the User Manual, it *may* be that the UserName is *admin* and the Password is left Blank.
Or maybe it is just blank to start out. 

The initial setup has the user input their UserName and Password (supplied by the ISP) in another area of the configuration, they refer to a *Welcome* letter that arrived with the Modem?

Let us know what happens.


----------

